# ايهما افضل مواسير بولي ايثليين ولا الحديد للشبكات المدفونة



## noreldin2000 (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الفضلاء 
برجاء النصيحة 
ايهما افضل في شبكات الحريق المدفونة 
استخدام مواسير البولي ايثليين عالي الكثافة HDPE
ام استخدام مواسير الحديد الاسود Black steel Seamles


----------



## noreldin2000 (21 فبراير 2012)

57 قراءة ومفيش رد


----------



## ahmed ibrahim abdo (21 فبراير 2012)

انا في مدينة الؤلؤه في قطر ونستخدم الحديد الاسود


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الأفضليىة للبولي ايثيلين عالي الكثافة فهو يتمتع بمرونة تجعله يتحمل ضغوطا كبيرة تصل الي 20 بار فضلا عن عدم الصدأ و التآكل 
الحديد الأسود يحتاج الي سعف بالرمل ثم كسوته من الخارج بتغليف بيتوميني شديد الالتصاق و من الداخل كسوته بطبقة اسمنتية اذا اريد له حياة تتعدي خمسة و عشرين سنة


----------



## noreldin2000 (22 فبراير 2012)

اخواني الفضلاء جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن اخي الفاضل مهندس صبري سعيد بارك الله فيك هل ما ذكرته موجود بالكود او اي مرجع من المراجع العلمية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لقد طلب مني ان اعمل دراسة عن اي امواسير افضل لاستبدال مواسير نقل الماء المثلج من محطة التشللرات الي وحدات التكييف الداخلية في اسكان كلية الجبيل الصناعية 
و بعد البحث وجدت ان مواسير البولي ايثيلين عالي الكثافة هي الأفضل خاصة انها مدفونة في الأرض و قد وجد انه اذا تعرضت لمرور دبابة عليها فانها تسترد استدارتها فور انقضاء مرور الدبابة عليها 
و بامكانك الدخول على النت و ان تبحثب في خواص الانواع المختلفة من المواسير و ستصلين لنفس النتيجة 
وان نفذت شبكة مياه الاطفاء المدفونة من مواسير البي في سي جدول 80 الرمادية اللون في جامعة الملك فهد بالخبر وقد عرضناها لأقسي اختبارات الضغوط و لم تفشل عند اي اختبار اما مواسير الحريق فوق الأرض فهي مكشوفة و اذا تعرضت للهب فقدت تماسكها و بالتالي فشلت في اداء مهمتها لذلك يستخدم مواسير الصلب الاسود غير الملحوم في المناطق المكشوفة و نحذر من استخدام مواسير الصلب الملحومة طوليا لأنعا غير معمرة و يحدث لها تآكل سريع قد يبدأ من لحظة تعرضها للماء​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لقد طلب مني ان اعمل دراسة عن اي امواسير افضل لاستبدال مواسير نقل الماء المثلج من محطة التشللرات الي وحدات التكييف الداخلية في اسكان كلية الجبيل الصناعية 
و بعد البحث وجدت ان مواسير البولي ايثيلين عالي الكثافة هي الأفضل خاصة انها مدفونة في الأرض و قد وجد انه اذا تعرضت لمرور دبابة عليها فانها تسترد استدارتها فور انقضاء مرور الدبابة عليها 
و بامكانك الدخول على النت و ان تبحثب في خواص الانواع المختلفة من المواسير و ستصلين لنفس النتيجة 
وان نفذت شبكة مياه الاطفاء المدفونة من مواسير البي في سي جدول 80 الرمادية اللون في جامعة الملك فهد بالخبر وقد عرضناها لأقسي اختبارات الضغوط و لم تفشل عند اي اختبار اما مواسير الحريق فوق الأرض فهي مكشوفة و اذا تعرضت للهب فقدت تماسكها و بالتالي فشلت في اداء مهمتها لذلك يستخدم مواسير الصلب الاسود غير الملحوم في المناطق المكشوفة و نحذر من استخدام مواسير الصلب الملحومة طوليا لأنعا غير معمرة و يحدث لها تآكل سريع قد يبدأ من لحظة تعرضها للماء​


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 فبراير 2012)

Buried HDPE Pipe Design Requirements
Mechanical Properties


• Recognized resistance of high corrosion, microbiological induced corrosion (MIC), and fouling compared to carbon steel
• Replacement of carbon steel piping with HDPE in ASME Section III safety related Class 3 buried piping applications (Service water)
• ASME prepared a Section III Code Case N-755 to address the use of polyethylene piping in Section III, Division 1, Class 3 buried piping system

•	Some Unique Features of PE Materials
– Very Different Stress – Strain Characteristics
– High Variation of Elastic Modulus , E, with Temperature and Time at Load
–	Pressure Creep and Time at Load Considerations
–	Slow Crack Growth Issues
–	Upper Bound Temperature Limits very Significant
–	Flammability Issues•	CAN’T THINK AND DESIGN LIKE STEEL!!!!!!!!
Reference 
ASME Standards Committee III, SG-HDPE Pipe
Plastic pipe Institute(PPI)
ASME ( American Society Mechanical Engineers Standards


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 فبراير 2012)

هذه مقارنة بين المواسير البولي والسيملس وجدتها اثناء عمل بحث للموضوع


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 فبراير 2012)

وهذا موقع يعمل مقارنة بين انواع المواد المختلفة علمة 
Density
7.8 g/cm3, or 480 lb/ft3
Electrical Conductivity
12 % IACS
Specific Heat Capacity
480 J/kg-K
Thermal Conductivity
Ambient
50 W/m-K
Thermal Expansion
20 to 100°C
11 µm/m-K
http://www.makeitfrom.com/material-data/?for=High-Density-Polyethylene-HDPE


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mido eng (22 سبتمبر 2012)

​جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (22 سبتمبر 2012)

د.صبرى سعيد منك دائما نستفيد ياأستاذنا ولكن قد تحدث مشكلة فى التركيب يجب أخذ أقصى درجات الحذر عند تركيب شبكات الحريق من مادة upvc sch80او حتى class5 أن التركيب يجب أن يكون بالطريقة الصحيحة لأن عند نهاية المشاريع وقبل التسليم يحدث عادة استخدام العمال لخراطيم كبائن الحريق فى عمليات نظافة الأرضيات وهذا يتسبب فى أن مضخة الحريق القوية جدا التى تعمل وتتوقف لفترات قصيرة ومتقطعة حيث ترفع الضغط من صفر بار إلى 10 بار خلال ثوانى معدودة وبتكرار التشغيل والتوقف وةانخفاض ورفع الضغط الفجائى يؤدى لصدمات هائلة على المواسير البلاستيكية قد تتسبب فى إظهار أصغر عيب فى التركيب مما يؤدى لحدوث تسرب فى المواسير المدفونة وتصبح مشكلة كبيرة هذا هو العيب الوحيد للمواسير البلاستيكية لشبكات الحريق اما باقى الشبكات مثل شبكات potable أو nonpotable فتكون المضخات أقل قوة ويكون pressure tank يستوعب الصدمات ولا تشعر المواسير بأى مشكلة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عمران احمد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير

من و اقع الخبره العمليه انا اعتقد ان مواسير hdpe افضل من مواسير الحديد الاسود فى الشبكات المدفونه


----------



## mahmod_yosry (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات الوافية
بفضل الله تعالى قمت بتنفيذ 3 ملاعب جولف بالغردقة بمواسير HDPE بأقطار من 25 مم وحتى 350 مم وهو أفضل من مواسير U-PVC بمراحل وأهم ميزة أنا وجدتها هو أنه يتم لحام المواسير مع بعضها البعض وبذلك تعتبر المواسير كلها وحده واحدة أو ماسورة واحدة كبيرة مما يقلل مشاكل التسريب ويطيل العمر الإفتراضي للمواسير بالإضافة إلى عدم الحاجة لتركيب Thurst block للقطع.


----------



## عمران احمد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى الكريم محمود يسرى

انا اعتقد ان خصائص مواسير hdpe لا تغنى عن وظيفية thrust block


----------



## mahmod_yosry (26 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي العزيز عمران أحمد
أؤكد لك أنني قمت بتنفيذ المواسير بدون Thrust block حيث أن معلوماتي المتواضعة أن وظيفته الرئيسية هو حماية القطع كالكيعان والمشتركات من قوى الدفع التي تنشأ نتيجة تغير إتجاه المياه مما يؤدي إلى حدوث إنفكاك لتلك القطع عن المواسير
وحيث انه يتم توصيل القطع مع المواسير بواسطة اللحام بالإنصهار فبذلك تصبح كأنها وحدة واحدة ولا مجال إلى إنفكاكها نتيجة قوى الدفع
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم


----------



## elmalwany (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مواسير البولى 
جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بالتجربة العملية أؤيد راى مهندسنا الفاضل / صبرى سعيد


----------



## gaber osman (14 نوفمبر 2012)

يتم استخدام مواسير HDPE فى التربة الانتفاشية وهية جيدة جدا ولكن صعوبتها فى القطع الخاصة بها وطريقة اللحام لها 

اما افضل المواسير من وجهة نظرة فهى مواسير Prefabricated pipes وهى عبارة عن مواسير سيملس عادية وتاتى من المصنع ومغطاة بجزء بلاستيك وهية تاتى من دبى وشكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 نوفمبر 2012)

أوافق على ماقاله الاخ صبري سعيد . وشكرا


----------



## mya1963 (7 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي الى استاذنا المهندس صبري سعيد 

هل تم تنفيذ المشروع ب c pvc او u pvc كما شرحت في المقارنه ان البولي اثلين افضل من البلاك ستيل لنقل المياه المثلجة المدفونه في الموقع العام من محطة التشيلرات الى المباني الرجاء الرد لانه لدي نفس المشكله في مشروع تابع للتعليم الفني


----------



## mya1963 (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي الى استاذنا المهندس صبري سعيد 
هل تم تنفيذ المشروع ب c pvc او u pvc او بولي ايثلين


----------



## mya1963 (9 يناير 2013)

اخ نصير كيفك انشاء الله بخير هل تستطيع الرد على سوالي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يناير 2013)

الأخ الفاضل maya أرجو قراءة ردي على رسالتكم بالبريد الخاص و نشرها هنا 
كما أني أؤيد استخدام ال hdpe لمرونتها الفائقة و تحملها و أنا أوصيت بها في مشروع احلال و تجديد مواسير نقل الماء المثلج لأغراض التكييف باسكان الكلية الصناعية بالجبيل من خلال دراسة قمت بها لصالح الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل 
يرجع إلي رداءة نوعية الغراء المستخدم و خاصة انتهاء صلاحيته فضلا عن أنه يجب اختيار القطع و الملحقات مثل الكيعان و التيهات و النقاصات و الجلب من شركة مشهود لها بجودة المنتج و بطول منطقة اللحام لأنه كلما كانت مساحة التلاصق بين سطحي الماسورة و الملحق كبيرة كلما كان اللحام أقوي و كلما مر وقت على تمام اللحام قبل إعمال الاختبار كانت الفرصة أكبر لاستقواء اللحام ، كما أن استخدام منظف مذيب جيد للمناطق قبيل وضع الغراء هام جدا في استبعاد أي ملوثات تعوق تمام اللحام 
أيضا فالدعامات الخرسانية عند الملاحق الملحومة و الوصلات الملحومة يعتبر هاما جدا لمنع انزلاق الأسطح الملحومة عند الإختبار 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## mya1963 (12 يناير 2013)

[[نقلا عن المهندس صبري سعيد مع الشكر الجزيل له وجعلها الله في موازبن حسناته[/color]
السلام عليكم أخي الكريم 

الحقيقة انني نفذت في جامعة الملك فهد حطوط الامداد بالماء لنظام الخريق من البي في سي جدول 80 ولكن من النوع الرمادي و ليس الأبيض و بأطوال حوالي 2 كيلومتر طول و كنا نضغط 10 بار و لم تحدث أية مشكلة 
و لكن توجد احتياطات هامة مثل عمل رباطات خرسانية عند اللأكواع و التيهات و مناطق التوصيل بين المواسير ، هذه واحدة الثانية هو استخدام غراء ربط مواسير المياه الحارة و التأكد من تاريخ صلاحية هذا الغراء ( أصفر اللون ) ، و التأكد من منشأ الغراء ، الثالثة أن يتم عمل فلانجات عند بداية صعود قائم التغذية لأن كل ما فوق الأرض من المواسير الصلب 
و استخدمت المواسير البي في سي جدول 80 في توصيل المياه المثلجة من التشللرات لي وحدات مناولة الهواء و راعيت نفس القواعد التي ذكرتها 
و لكن لا أنصح باستخدامها في وصلات المضخات لتفادي الضغط الأولي عند بدء تشغيل المضخات تماما كما نفعل عند اختيار السلك الموصل للتيار الكهربي لأي معدة نعمل حساب للتيار المستهلك عند إقلاع المحرك
رجاء ان تنشر هذه المعلومات في الملتقي في نقس الموضوع و جزاكم الله خيرا 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## mya1963 (12 يناير 2013)

بالنسبه لاعمال الحريق نفذت مشروع كليه تقنيه ب في سي كلاس 5 من دون اي مشاكل والمشروع تم تسليمه
ولكن انابيب مياه مثلجه بولي اثلين لم انفذ 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (12 يناير 2013)

*شكراً لجميع من شارك في هذه المناقشة*​


----------



## شريف عبدالعال (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأفضليىة للبولي ايثيلين عالي الكثافة فهو يتمتع بمرونة تجعله يتحمل ضغوطا كبيرة تصل الي 20 بار فضلا عن عدم الصدأ و التآكل
> الحديد الأسود يحتاج الي سعف بالرمل ثم كسوته من الخارج بتغليف بيتوميني شديد الالتصاق و من الداخل كسوته بطبقة اسمنتية اذا اريد له حياة تتعدي خمسة و عشرين سنة


السلام عليكم .. جزاك الله خير ياباش مهندس صبري سعيد ، بعد اذن حضرتك أريد توضيح كيف يتم سعف بالرمل ثم كسوته من الخارج بتغليف بيتوميني شديد الالتصاق و من الداخل كسوته بطبقة اسمنتية


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز 
بالنسبة للأنابيب الحديدية السوداء لا علم لي فيها 
اما بالنسبة لأنابيب البلاستيكية 
فهي مقامة وذات مرونة كبيرة 
ولا تصدأ وذات عمر طويل 
هذا اذا تم لحام اجزائها بأتقان 
وهي لا تحتاج الى ملحقات بالعمل 
اي الجدوى الاقتصادية متوفرة بها 
من ناحية عزل وغيرها من الامور


----------



## سلمان سالم (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد*

الله يعطيكمم العافيه


----------



## aati badri (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ميزات اضافية لانابيب البولي ايثلين
1- ممكن ان تطلب باطوال 6 متر -12م -او 18 متر
2- ممكن ان تطلب مسبقة العزل

وهنا fm approved

http://www.jmeagle.com/pdfs/Customer Connections/CustomerNewsletter_054_v1.pdf

وهنا
http://www.fmglobal.com/assets/pdf/P09125.pdf


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا نبع الخير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## علاء عسكر (23 نوفمبر 2013)

تفضل اخي الكريم هذا ما يفيد من كود الحريق nfpa 13 بامكانيه استخدام مواسير pvc تحت الارض والارتفاع ايضا


----------



## noreldin2000 (5 يناير 2014)

جزي الله خيرا كل من شارك واستفاد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohamedbadawy (16 أكتوبر 2014)

من الخطأ إستخدام مواسير من الحديد الأسود فقط اذا تم دفنه و لكن يجب ان يتم عزله بطبقات من الدهان المقاوم لعوامل التآكل التحت ارضيه مثل ال Coaltar و المواد الإيبوكسيه من قبله ثم يتم عزله مره اخرى عن طريق لف شريط عازل من البولي ايثيلين ، و بالنسبه لل HDPE فمن الممكن إستخدامه بالطبع لكنه أغلى من الحديد الأسود كما ذكرت بالأعلى


----------



## esameraboud (16 أكتوبر 2014)

دكتور صبري ما هو مادة العزل المستخدمة لمواسير المياه المثلجة المدفونة في حال استخدام البولي ايثيلين؟؟


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (16 أكتوبر 2014)

اية المقصود وما وظيفة ال thrust block


----------



## noreldin2000 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع قديم ومتجدد بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## tarek gamarec (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*Pipe system made of polypropylene*

Pipe system made of polypropylene


----------



## tarek gamarec (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*الملف من هذا المنتدى - أنواع الأنابيب البلاستيكية*

الملف من هذا المنتدى - أنواع الأنابيب البلاستيكية


----------



## tarek gamarec (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*Thrust Block*

Thrust Block


----------



## رسام معمـاري (15 مايو 2017)

شكرا لكم وانا استفدت من هالموضوع كثيرا​


----------

